# Vantrue N2 Dual Dash Cam on sale $149



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Vantrue N2 Uber Dual Dash Cam-1080P Inside and Outside Dash Camera for Cars 1.5" Near 360° Wide Angle Lyft Dashboard Cam w/ Parking Mode, Motion Detection, Front Camera Night Vision Effects https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073WQ7K6C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_MGDuCbVPPQ0EM


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Fixed the link.

Also, you can get it for $10 less ($139) if you apply the coupon.

Keep in mind, this is NOT the PRO version.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073WQ7K6C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_MGDuCbVPPQ0EM


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Your Links won't work for me.
the pro version seems to be on sale at Newegg, 2 Days left:

https://flash.newegg.com/Product/9S...9GGhCE0n7bbZ9ibGiLAaArDrEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hmmm... That Newegg price for the Pro is pretty enticing...


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hmmm... That Newegg price for the Pro is pretty enticing...












Don't wait too long, lol!




Snowblind said:


> Don't wait too long, lol!


I guess Sunday by Midnight it's over.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Snowblind said:


> View attachment 293838
> 
> 
> Don't wait too long, lol!
> ...


Gotta first go do what ants do first to get the dough.


----------



## WebRat (Jan 30, 2018)

I paid that sale price on Amazon. Love the camera.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Are there newer/older models/versions of the N2 Pro?

I ask because the Newegg one says it only supports up to 64GB cards, whereas the Vantrue site and Amazon listing say up to 256GB.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Are there newer/older models/versions of the N2 Pro?
> 
> I ask because the Newegg one says it only supports up to 64GB cards, whereas the Vantrue site and Amazon listing say up to 256GB.


KenLV, the Cams require the latest Firmware to support the 256 GB Card. Most, if not all of their Cams now already have the latest Firmware installed.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I snagged 2 cameras on Amazon for about $125. Still having some issues with the camera not capturing license plate info, but it serves its purpose.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I snagged 2 cameras on Amazon for about $125. Still having some issues with the camera not capturing license plate info, but it serves its purpose.


Pro or non-pro for $125?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

KenLV said:


> Pro or non-pro for $125?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0742J69SQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Pro or non-pro for $125?


I have never seen the Pro version under $140.00. Not even on Black Friday.
$149.00 is a good Price for the Cam, and their Support is stellar. A Year ago or so I complained to them that the Mount keeps falling off my Windshield. They sent me 2 brand new (improved) GPS-versions of the Mount.
Free. Not even shipping charges.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Damn, great price! That's what I paid for a used version on eBay (appears to be in perfect condition) when Amazon was charging the full $200.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Guys, HURRY UP on this one:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0742J69SQ/?tag=ubne0c-20

$135.99

Amazon deal, 78% already claimed!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Fixed the link.
> 
> Also, you can get it for $10 less ($139) if you apply the coupon.
> 
> ...


*↑↑↑* What Ken said-- do not go for the non-Pro version.

See also this article for some extra info: https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-take-on-dashcams-why-how-and-where.296084/


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

The Deal is over.


----------

